# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2012

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide  Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of  these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't  successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting  reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer  sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to  permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the  task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here  because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You  will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access  forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task - Walk through a mirror and see what's on the other side.

Advanced Task - Jump on top of a speeding train and stay on for a while.

----------


## melanieb

Nice choices!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Again... I think the two need to be switched. If I can get in the LD mood, and have a decent one, and remember to do a task, then I will do these.*

----------


## fOrceez

> Again... I think the two need to be switched. If I can get in the LD mood, and have a decent one, and remember to do a task, then I will do these.



I disagree. The second task might not involve powers, but.. physics and stuff.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by fOrceez


I disagree. The second task might not involve powers, but.. physics and stuff.



Yeah because physics won't stop you from walking into a mirror world. Not to mention dreams are the one place where physics dont really take much effect. 

But either way, both task need to be done. And its just my opinion.*

----------


## kris9995

why mirrors... D: aaah jk, I will try to complete either the easy or the advanced  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Again... I think the two need to be switched.



Then especially for you: after jumping on said train, you have to juggle lobsters while standing on one foot.

And while wearing Lederhosen.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by OpheliaBlue


Then especially for you: after jumping on said train, you have to juggle lobsters while standing on one foot.

And while wearing Lederhosen.



I can't promise anything but if I get the chance I will totally do that!*

----------


## Astrosomnia

> Yeah because physics won't stop you from walking into a mirror world.



But walking through mirrors is the easiest thing to do!

----------


## littlezoe

Hmmm... the train one seems horribly easy to me... The mirror one might be somewhat harder, but much more exciting too  :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

Hopefully this month I'll be able to do at least one of these! Added them to my lucid dreaming goal list for this month so we'll see if it happens  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

I would also say the advanced task was easy, but I don't want Ophelia going all  :Mad:  on me. ^_^

Will do this months for sure, though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I've noticed that alot of people think the more, maximum extreme sports type tasks are easier, while others find the more, artsy, magical intimate tasks to be easier. I'm the latter, but it seems like alot of you boys find the former to be easier.

Since this is my first TOTM post, I'll tell you what. When you accomplish which ever task you choose, and post the dream, please include in that post whether you thought it was basic and advanced FOR YOU, and I'll award the corresponding wings. This will help me select the tasks better next time. Just don't forget to state it in your post!

And good luck (especially for those of you who are scared of mirrors in your LDs muahahaaaaaa!!!  ::evil::  )

----------


## Komisoft

If I can manage to keep a lucid going for more than 8-20 seconds, then I will definately attempt the mirror one  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

Coincidentally, I had a lucid dream this morning where I was riding on top of a train. I'll only post part of it here since it was a long dream.

*Advanced Task:*

I was running in through a desert that I think was somewhere out west. I was already in my black dragon form and lucid. I'm either getting better at becoming lucid at the start of a dream or there were other events before that I had completely forgotten. I'm not even sure what my objective was in this dream.

From somewhere behind me I heard the sound of a train's whistle. For some reason the idea of riding a train came to mind. I ran over to the edge of a cliff that was to my right. I must have been on a mountain because there was a valley bellow. I saw some train tracks nearby at the bottom and knew the train would pass through any moment now. When the train was close enough for me to see it, I started to plan and estimate my jump. When the train got closer, I slowed down time so I could make a more precise jump. I made a powerful jump off the cliff and landed near the back of the train. I didn't really land on my feet though and somehow broke my right wing.

I slowly rolled over and sat up. It hurt to move around a lot and I was worried about falling off the train. I placed my hand over the part that was hurting the most and started to use my healing magic. After about 5 minutes of healing I was finally able to numb most of the pain. It was still broken though and it hurt to move it around a lot. I was about to work on healing it completely, but I started hearing some odd noises from inside the train cars. 

Full dream entry: Advanced TOTM (June 1, 2012)

----------


## ZeraCook

I'm gonna have alot of trouble with the mirror one, Dream mirrors creep me out and hypnotise me. can't wait to try them though, sounds really fun. Aww my wings are gone.

----------


## Thena

Ooh, this should be an interesting challenge. I had noticed that I rarely look in mirrors in dreams despite not being able to pass up a mirror in waking life, so I've been actively trying to seek out mirrors in my dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Way to go oreoboy! Can't believe you managed the task while in the form of a dragon.

You overachiever you  :tongue2:

----------


## anderj101

I use mirrors regularly to change dream scenes, so this one should be fun!

----------


## meisbored

omg its zombie month

----------


## Metallicuh

I like these choices.  Can't wait to try them out.  I finished last months advanced task last night and then I saw that last months thread was locked.  That is sooo depressing.  :Sad:

----------


## littlezoe

Attempted the mirror one today, but i lost lucidity before going through the mirror for real  :smiley:  Well... there's tomorrow ^^

----------


## Sivason

These are great choices. I have never thought about riding on a train. It sounds awesome. If anyone wants to make it more advanced, make sure you jump frim the ground, up onto it. I will try to wait on the tracks and jump onto it as it rushes towards me. That would add some advanced elements. Thanks for the idea!

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I will try and summon a train on the street and go from there. >: )*

----------


## Oreo

I did the mirror one last night and finally finished the journal entry. I keep getting a database error when I try to post a new entry though. I guess I'll have to wait until it's fixed before I can upload the whole thing. Here's the main part of it at least.

*Basic Task*

Seeing that there was treasure to be found on the other side of the mirror made me very curious. I guess it's a dragon's nature to collect treasure. I walked over to their group to see what exactly was going on. Chris was about to greet me but stopped and asked, "What are you doing?" "Eating a bowl of cereal," I said casually. "Why?" he asked. "Because they're magically delicious!" I shouted. "Fair enough," he said. "So what are you guys doing?" I asked him. "We're collecting treasure from the mirror world. Want to try it out?" he asked. "Sure, I think I need to do this for the task of the month anyways," I said.

I walked towards the mirror and stared at it. It looked like a normal reflection, but my energy sense was detecting something inside it. It's hard to explain, but it was like the mirror was creating an extra dimension. I placed my hands on it and waited for something to happen. I tried applying a little energy to the mirror to get a reaction out of it. My hands and then my body started to become distorted and I was sucked into the mirror.

I became a 2D image inside the mirror. I looked back outside of the mirror and saw Chris wave to me. The image of Chris and everything outside of the mirror then became completely distorted for a moment and reformed into a new image. Outside the mirror it was still night time, but I was now looking at a castle courtyard. There was a man who looked like a priest or monk staring at me. A castle seemed like a good place to search for treasure, so I decided to exit there. I placed my hands on the mirror's glass again and pushed through. I slowly stepped out of the mirror and my body returned back to its 3 dimensional shape. 

I was about to greet the priest and ask him to help me find the treasure. The priest pulled out a jeweled dagger like the one Chris brought back. He immediately tried to stab me, but I back flipped to a safe distance from him. I transformed into a black dragon in the middle of the flip. Even though he was a priest/monk there was a very sinister energy inside him. He charged towards me with the dagger again. I grabbed his arm and threw him over my shoulder.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well done oreoboy, the 4-winged dragon!

----------


## Thena

I did it! I was worried when I woke up really early and couldn't get back to sleep. But then I managed to get lucid while taking a nap and finished the basic task. 

Even better, I managed to take a nightmarish situation and change it into a really positive, uplifting experience. You know those dreams where you're going around naked and everyone's laughing? Here's a new twist: I found myself naked in another family member's bedroom with my very naked boyfriend, and my dad caught us. My boyfriend vanished and I was left to deal with a very angry father. I saw a bathroom vanity with a mirror and took a running leap through it to get away.





> Passing through the mirror is much easier than I expected. I find myself falling through blackness at first, but then there's a lot of light. I land in the waters just off the beach of a tropical island. It looks so beautiful, like it came out of a picture postcard. My sweetie appears next to me, floating on an inflatable raft with his sunglasses on and a tropical drink in his hand. He smiles at me and says that he's been waiting for me, but he knew he wouldn't have to wait long. He had faith that I'd be able to do it.



I'll add a link to my journal entry once the database errors clear up. ETA: Here we go!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awww Thena, how romantic. And congrats  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Max ツ

Wow, that database error is really bugging me.

Completed the basic, was gonna do the advanced but dream collapsed. XD



*Spoiler* for _complete dream for later use (database error too stronk)_: 



I was swimming in a huge pool. There were many people around and there was a huge lamp embedded into the ground at the bottom of the pool. The walls were made of glass, but you couldn't see beyond it. Me and my friends were playing pool truth or dare. It was my turn, and I chose dare.
They dared me to go and touch the lamp, which was pretty deep even by my standards. Since there was no backing out, I took a huge breath and dived. At that instant, the whole world suddenly changed. There was no sounds of people, or splashing, anymore. I couldn't see above me now. It was as if a huge lid had dropped on to the pool. But somehow, I didn't pay much attention to it. 
Also, the pool got considerably deeper. Following a vague thought in my mind (the lamp will save me!), I continued my was towards the bottom of the pool. Another vague thought (this must be my longest swim underwater without surfacing) but I paid no attention to it. When I was close enough, I realized the lamp wasn't really a lamp, it was more of a huge stained glass. But it wasn't an ordinary stained glass, there were people inside it. Upon a closer inspection I realized it was a mirror, but the images were not like real life, instead, there seemed to be pixels made out of colored tiles and those pixels were moving to reflect my movements.
By now I was really getting out of breath. I started to panic, my chest seemed to contract, and of course I couldn't breathe, I was underwater! I kicked on the mirror and leaped towards the top, only to encounter a huge concrete roof. I was trapped.
I started to panic even more, my eyes started to pop out. And I started to think what happened to get me here, and in that moment, I turned lucid. It was so freaking stupid of me. Took me long enough to turn lucid, I thought. I realize I still wasn't breathing. No matter, I let all the air out of my lungs, and took all the water in through my nose. A weird experience, but I'm used to it. I was no longer drowning, just breathing normally (breathing water  :Cheeky: ). 
I decided I might as well go check out that mirror, but I was too lazy to actually dive again to the bottom. So, I began to flick my wrist in an upward direction. With each flick, a huge amount of water beneath me would go up, pushing me down. It was as if there was an invisible platform in the water, and the flicks were causing me to push against it.
After 4 or 5 of these flicks, I was at the bottom. Now the stained glass/mirror was gone, and replaced by a real, enormous mirror. Wasn't I supposed to do something with a mirror? 
I couldn't remember what I was supposed to do, but I assumed it would be to go inside the mirror. All the previous mirror-related tasks were pretty much to go inside it. I spent two minutes trying to remember the other task, all the while sitting on top of the enormous mirror and breathing water. I finally remembered the other one, I had to ride a train!
Smiling to myself, I got up. I began to think of ways to go through that mirror. Jumping up and floating a bit above the mirror, I drew a circle in the water, imagining my fingers being similar to a tattooing machine. A huge circle appeared on the mirror. I could feel this circle in my palm.
I made a fist, crushing the imaginary circle in my hand. A small ripple went through the circle in the mirror. Realizing I was successful, I began to dive. Wait, shouldn't I stabilize it first? 

Nah, I was good. I took a fierce dive inside the mirror, which had turned into a thick liquid. I passed it easily, although it felt a bit cold and slippery. Something like liquid mercury. 
Not stabilizing was a bad idea. Violent vibrations started to shake my body up. I was in an endless black tunnel, falling into nothingness. Realizing my dream was going to collapse, I did the only thing I could do. I was being swept along the tunnel by a massive wave of invisible fluid, but I managed to hold on to the smooth, shiny black surface of the tunnel with my claws. Claws? I looked at my hands, there were indeed claws. What? How?
I didn't pay any further attention. I stuck like a baby to that wall, bracing myself against that massive current. I relaxed myself, and started to feel here and there. The current slowed down by a substantial amount. A little rubbing of my hands (claws) and the current was no longer there.
But now I was trapped inside this tube-like wormhole, and it was PITCH BLACK. I couldn't see a thing.
Keep calm, I told myself. Let's try and find a way out of here. I stood on one side of the tunnel, gravity seemed to be non existent. I started to walk along one side, feeling here and there for any doors I could open or handles I could turn.
There were none. I was trapped. I laid down and started to think about the previous day's events. And my past. I was searching for a particular type of emotion. You see, my magic doesn't work until I have an emotion to associate with it.
Found it. Anger. Cold Anger. In those moments I just keep myself calm and let my hatred flow out. Focusing my thoughts on that particular emotion, I touched my wrist. For those who don't know, there's two tattoos on my dream body that are always there. One is a series of symbols on my left wrist. I have no idea what they mean, nor have I ever tried to find their meaning. But they allow me to do magic my thinking of a particular type of magic and touching them. The other symbol is a weird tribal tattoo on my right bicep. This one I got when I discovered I could morph into a vampire. Touching this allows me to do just that, but I usually never do it. The transformation is painful and whenever I try to do it without much control the dream ends up shattering. 

Back to current dream, I touched the symbols on my left wrist. It started to leak out something like black energy, only it felt like a dense liquid. It started to cover up my entire body, and soon, I was in a cocoon made up of that black energy. A second of intense pain and burning of insides later, the cocoon burst. Or, perhaps, shattered is the more accurate term. I was in a city, floating above the sky. How was I floating? Wings. Huge, black, feathery wings. By now you must be thinking that I've made this up,, but keep in mind that I'm somewhat experienced and this is child's play for me. The wings transformation is one I've undergone many times.
Here's the weird thing, whenever I learn a new skill or something in a dream, usually it sticks for the following dreams as well. For example, the first time I grew wings, they were made of feather and black. Now whenever I grow wings, they're always exactly the same. I guess my subconscious doesn't like change very much.
I was floating above a city. The wings felt natural enough, like a real part of my body. Good.

Boom. I started to fly at an incredible speed. When I say incredible, I mean really effing fast. The landscape was a blur, I was leaving a sonic boom behind me. 
And suddenly, out of nowhere, the vibrations started again. Oh God. I didn't stabilize it. With nothing to hold on to in mid air, I released a final burst of energy that destroyed the ground beneath me in a circular area, and fell into the chaotic void that exists between exiting from a dream and waking up.






*Spoiler* for _TOTM related part_: 



I decided I might as well go check out that mirror, but I was too lazy to actually dive again to the bottom. So, I began to flick my wrist in an upward direction. With each flick, a huge amount of water beneath me would go up, pushing me down. It was as if there was an invisible platform in the water, and the flicks were causing me to push against it.
After 4 or 5 of these flicks, I was at the bottom. Now the stained glass/mirror was gone, and replaced by a real, enormous mirror. Wasn't I supposed to do something with a mirror? 
I couldn't remember what I was supposed to do, but I assumed it would be to go inside the mirror. All the previous mirror-related tasks were pretty much to go inside it. I spent two minutes trying to remember the other task, all the while sitting on top of the enormous mirror and breathing water. I finally remembered the other one, I had to ride a train!
Smiling to myself, I got up. I began to think of ways to go through that mirror. Jumping up and floating a bit above the mirror, I drew a circle in the water, imagining my fingers being similar to a tattooing machine. A huge circle appeared on the mirror. I could feel this circle in my palm.
I made a fist, crushing the imaginary circle in my hand. A small ripple went through the circle in the mirror. Realizing I was successful, I began to dive. Wait, shouldn't I stabilize it first? 

Nah, I was good. I took a fierce dive inside the mirror, which had turned into a thick liquid. I passed it easily, although it felt a bit cold and slippery. Something like liquid mercury. 




Feel like showing off for the advanced task since I failed this dream so hard. x)
Maybe I'll try juggling after all.  ::D:

----------


## she

here is the LD, but cannot make DJ entry - database error :Sad: 




> I saw a knife on the floor and understood that it was a LD. Remembered about TOTM and went to the bathroom. But the LD wasn't clear enough. I could hardly see myself in the mirror. reached out my hand through the mirror - a little blew lighting around the place where my hand passed through. I entered  the mirror. and awoke but understood that it was falce awaking. went to other room - i 've got a big wardrobe with mirror doors. look at me - gender, high and hairdress was mine, but the eyes are red. easy went through the mirrow and found myself in the BIG white empty wardrobe and back wall was like old-old mirrow or metal paper. i went throgh it again and fall down in darkness and awoke.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*




			
				a little blew lighting around the place where my hand passed through.
			
		


no way I get the same affect walking through things sometimes.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Max and she!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fOrceez

Good to see we're getting active users completing the task again! Good on you guys, keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

I have to go to work soon, so I'll just type out the dream here and post it later in my DJ.


*Spoiler* for _complete dream_: 



I woke up in my bed. Everything seemed pretty normal. I opened my mobile that was lying beside my pillow, and browsed Facebook for a while. I didn't notice I couldn't read anything, but that is what happens in real life, too. Anyways, after about 2 or 3 minutes of doing this, I got up, and went to the bathroom. Leaning on the sink, (I'm tall so I have to lean, lol.) I picked up my tooth brush. My hand seemed kind of funny. It was greenish brown and the index finger had swollen to double it's original size. Weird. 
I turned lucid, experiencing the same rush of excitement I always feel when I turn lucid. Telling myself too keep calm after the events of the previous lucid,  I started to rub my hands. It had little effect, but I still went on with the usual stabilizing rituals anyways.
I went out of the bathroom. There was nobody inside my house. That was weird as well. Oh well. I was bored of doing normal stuff, I didn't care if my dream collapsed. I made a small circle in the air with my hand, imagining it cutting up the air in front of me in the same pattern. A glowing circle began to form in the air. When it was complete, I made a fist, and pointing it toward the circle, opened my palm. A small light appeared in the middle of the circle as I did so, and spread through the whole circle when I opened my palm.

Trains. Focusing my thought on trains, I started to walk into the circle. Wait, why was I walking? I stopped. Feeling the same energy rush I always do when I'm gathering energy for something, I made a small jerking movement with my entire body. It's quite hard to explain how to do it, but that is how you do it; the flash step. In an instant, I was through the portal, which also felt like cold liquid, and inside what appeared to be a luxury compartment in a train.

I looked outside the window. We were going through a pretty little field, it was bright, there was lots of greenery, you could add a rainbow pony and it would fit there. In short, it was beautiful countryside. I stabilized again, focusing on the environment this time and taking in every detail. I looked at the seats. Leather, and extremely comfortable. There was a mini fridge to my right that held candies and juices, an ashtray to my left, and a forty-or-so inch TV in front of me. I sat down, enjoyed some of the edibles, and almost thought about starting a movie before I realized it was a dream. I should be doing better stuff.

Making sure my dream was pretty stable, I gathered an energy ball in my hand and blasted it skywards. A hole opened in the roof of the compartment. Again, not feeling like actually climbing, I reversed gravity by imagining the sky being a huge magnet that attracts everything to itself. It worked pretty well for me, but maybe not so well for anyone taking a dump.  ::lol:: 

I made the gravity normal again when I was high enough the roof. At this point, I was floating ABOVE the train, not actually on the roof, and it was speeding ahead right below me. Turning off the anti gravity, I landed with a thump on the roof. The land was quite unexpected, as the train was moving quite fast, I was thrown back. I fell down, and the dream started to shake. I kept lying down and stabilized it again, this time feeling around the roof and repeating to myself, 'This is a dream. I am lucid.' 

A hand just clamped around my throat. Not NOW. >.>
Looking at the hand, I realized it wasn't a hand, more of a claw. wut? And, it figures, there was the demon that resided in my sword. Haven't seen HIM in a while. I just created him a long while ago while experimenting with DC creation, and now I'm stuck with him.

'I'm bored.', he said, hand still around my throat. It was starting to hurt.
'Me too.', I replied.
He smiled. 'Good then.', he said standing up. I was lifted by my throat and was hanging a feet above the ground.
'You really wanna do this?', I said smiling. 'I'm feeling sleepy today so I can let you go.'

He started laughing. I said the exact same thing that gets him angry every time, and I did it just to infuriate him. He flapped his wings once, and started floating above the train, still holding my neck. This was going to be good. I knew him too well, and I knew his next move. I made a repelling shield around my body by quickly remembering the related emotion (my parents when I was a kid) and touching my left wrist. An instant later, like I knew he would, he slammed my face into the moving train. The shield broke with an enormous burst of energy, and he was forced back. My throat being free of his grip, I flash stepped a few meters back, both of us now on the opposite sides of a huge hole in the train's roof. 
I started to shake violently, and my vision began to spin. I was loosing consciousness, but then the demon came flying at me, catching me by the face and taking me up high into the air. Like, really, really high, I couldn't even see the ground!
Okay, that was enough. I bet he realized it too, as his grip suddenly loosened. I was falling. Really? Now I was angry. I imagined an invisible platform right beneath me, and made it slow down. Now I was standing in the air. My demon friend here was floating a few meters ahead of me, now a little hesitant but still smiling that evil smile.

I touched the tattoo on my right. Bad move, the transformation was really enormous. I was doing it after a very long time, and I forgot how painful it was or how much energy it took. My back started to pain, my muscles began to rip apart and then redefine, my vision was getting blurry. Realizing I wouldn't actually complete the transformation this time, I flash stepped right behind him. I had no need to actually prepare for the flash step, as I was overflowing with energy already. I sprouted wings off my back, which means I was still in the middle of the transformation. My jaws began to ache, and my vision began to go in negative colors. 
I touched my opponent of the back of the neck, right on the center of it's base. A huge burst of energy from my fingers, and he crumpled to ashes. This burst actually stopped the transformation, I have no idea why.

I landed back on ground, not realizing I had actually transformed into my vampire form, I know that now because I had wings that I used to land. But I was unaware of it then, everything felt too natural. There was a cute red head sitting on a picnic chair ahead of me, and during the love making session, I got too excited, and woke up. Bummer.  :Sad: 





*Spoiler* for _TOTM part_: 



Trains. Focusing my thought on trains, I started to walk into the circle. Wait, why was I walking? I stopped. Feeling the same energy rush I always do when I'm gathering energy for something, I made a small jerking movement with my entire body. It's quite hard to explain how to do it, but that is how you do it; the flash step. In an instant, I was through the portal, which also felt like cold liquid, and inside what appeared to be a luxury compartment in a train.

I looked outside the window. We were going through a pretty little field, it was bright, there was lots of greenery, you could add a rainbow pony and it would fit there. In short, it was beautiful countryside. I stabilized again, focusing on the environment this time and taking in every detail. I looked at the seats. Leather, and extremely comfortable. There was a mini fridge to my right that held candies and juices, an ashtray to my left, and a forty-or-so inch TV in front of me. I sat down, enjoyed some of the edibles, and almost thought about starting a movie before I realized it was a dream. I should be doing better stuff.

Making sure my dream was pretty stable, I gathered an energy ball in my hand and blasted it skywards. A hole opened in the roof of the compartment. Again, not feeling like actually climbing, I reversed gravity by imagining the sky being a huge magnet that attracts everything to itself. It worked pretty well for me, but maybe not so well for anyone taking a dump.  ::lol:: 

I made the gravity normal again when I was high enough the roof. At this point, I was floating ABOVE the train, not actually on the roof, and it was speeding ahead right below me. Turning off the anti gravity, I landed with a thump on the roof. The land was quite unexpected, as the train was moving quite fast, I was thrown back. I fell down, and the dream started to shake. I kept lying down and stabilized it again, this time feeling around the roof and repeating to myself, 'This is a dream. I am lucid.'

----------


## Mancon

Completed the basic..will post dream later.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*No choo-choo train last night. I was lucid though, tonight I'm going for it.*

----------


## ZeraCook

I did it YAY! didi the advanced one, I think. Longest Lucid Yet, After a Week and Half Dry Spell - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views here is the link 

I don't know how to put it in a spoiler thingy so here is the main part with the task.

 I sit and meditate and think as much as I can on the floor. I enjoy and notice how everything feels so real. I push myself to make everything more vivid. once I feel like the world is as vivid as real life and all my senses are getting a good dose of real feel, I start to think about what I want to do now that I am lucid. Suddenly I remember the advanced TOTM I walk outside and start to fly up. I then Fly to the north, and remember the train tracks that I know of are in another town further north. I also notice that the world is getting fuzzy and dull so I scream for Lucidity and Clarity. Sure enough it helps, but only after my vision is flickered white a few times. I then think a train will appear a train will appear. I then hear one, Its to the west, and I'm flying north so I change direction and head that way. I see it is also traveling north and i fly closer to it. I then land on it and start slipping around. there are no rails or anything to hold onto and it is moving fairly fast. I slide off and almost hit the ground before I catch myself and make my fly. I decide that one of the carts up ahead will have rails to hold onto better. I then fly alongside it. I get so overwhelmed with joy and a love for the feeling of flying I scream really loud for no reason. I then ponder if I made any noise with my real body and how real the dream feels. I decide I have flown far enough and fly upward so I can see the top of the train, and sure enough it has rails now. I fly up and land on the train again, this time holding on the rails on one side of the car. I then start walking further and further up toward the front of the train. I jump from one cart to another a few times and then I notice a little hatch on the floor. Its pitch-black on the inside of the train but I decide to jump in anyways. I start to float and can's see anything its all black, and I feel like I am coming out of my dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Really really cool dream zerocook. Just the kind I was hoping to read about when I posted the task!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## melanieb

I can't even recall the last time I saw a train in a dream.

Congratulations to some great dreamers!

----------


## Finlander

Nice tasks. Maybe for the first time ever, I might try these. Because I have the whole month to try achieving lucidity. (I'm on a vacation  :smiley: ) I might have trouble with the first one though, because mirrors creep me out in real life sometimes.

----------


## Thena

> I can't even recall the last time I saw a train in a dream.
> 
> Congratulations to some great dreamers!



I had weeks of train dreams a while back after studying a train schedule in preparation for a trip. There were dreams of being on the train, dreams of waiting at train stations, even a dream where I went to dinner with family and took the train home when they left without me. Hopefully, it will keep going so I can get a shot at the advanced task.

----------


## Max ツ

Ophelia, I think you missed my advances task entry  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I forgot to do it again in my lucid.  -__-*

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmmmm I think I'm gonna try to do these. This is the first time I'll attempt to do the TOTM since my lucids are usually just short, and I thought _Hey why not? I've got nothing to lose._  ::banana::

----------


## she

I don't know - count it or not, because i get on the train during stop and didn't stand on it. but in any way - there are a lot of time till the end of the month to make this task again :wink2: 




> i went to the road to find the train. I often have trains which ride just in the street. so i saw one and tried to jump to it just from the ground, but didn't succed because there was strong wind of its speed and i need to fly. I thought in the dream that fly and jump its something different and went to the stop. the next supernew train came and stop and i from the second attempt JUMP on the top. In real i wanted to stay on one feet. In the task there was to stand on the top. But the speed of the train was so strong that i just haven't got opotunity to sit. in one or two minutes we stoped on the bus- stop and I "got out". after i cross the street and tried to went in back direction, but the train was like cars .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ophelia, I think you missed my advances task entry



Whoops!

_*the sound of a hammer, squawking, and then flapping...*_

There ya go!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Taffy

Lots of successes and it's only the very beginning of June.  :smiley:  I want to try these if I get a chance. Haven't gotten lucid in such a long time, though.

----------


## Jayme

I'm gonna try these. I haven't been lucid in a while, so if I do have a LD I'll try the basic one first. I'm not very experienced and all my LD's seem to end in seconds, but I'll try my best~

----------


## Aledrea

I don't know if this counts, but I had a lucid last night and found a mirror, but it was only big enough where I could stick my head through. What I saw on the other side, was a dark tunnel that was made out of the same material as the mirror.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I don't know if this counts, but I had a lucid last night and found a mirror, but it was only big enough where I could stick my head through. What I saw on the other side, was a dark tunnel that was made out of the same material as the mirror.



Totally counts, since the main object was to be able to report what was on the other side.

Well done!

----------


## she

It was really nice LD :smiley:  And now i know how it is to jump from the rope ladder and when you see it in movies - somebody hold rope ladder i n the land :smiley: 




> made RC and go for a walk, then remembered about TOTM. In real i thought about to jump to the train from something higher. It was night. i went to the road and there were high-voltage cable just on the road. I found rope ladder which led to the cable but it was difficult to climb and i was in gorisontal position. I saw the train. It was white and transparent a bit. *I jumped* and fall on my bottom just on the top. *i stood up.* the speed was like on the car - 60-80 km/h. *i even stood a bit on one feet* then jump on the land and awoke. it was falce awoking and my parents ask me why i didn't eat the toy of my son. I made RC , understood that its a dream and answered gently that toys are not for eating and awoke in real.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Doing these as soon my English and psychology exams are out of the way >__<

----------


## anderj101

Yay! I got the basic task this morning! Not once, but twice.  :smiley:   :smiley:  ...and found fOrceez hanging out on the other side of a mirror.


*Spoiler* for _Relevant Section_: 



I look at the fancy copper trimmed mirror and I do not see my reflection. I immediately become lucid and jump into the mirror.

Once on the other side of the mirror, I am standing in an old musty root cellar. The walls are covered with sagging wooden shelves which are full of old dusty wine bottles. There is a single light bulb hanging by its wires in the middle of the ceiling. I walk over and pick up a bottle and I struggle for a second to read the label. I try to pull out the cork, then I reach in my pocket and pull out a cork remover. The wine smells like pungent cheese but it tastes like water. I take a second taste and the flavor slightly develops a sweet rose wine flavor which fades quickly.

Thinking that my lucidity is fading with the flavor, I look up at my surroundings and see that the root cellar has changed into a dungeon. There are rusty chains and shackles hanging on the walls and there are torches on posts sticking out of the floor. I walk over to the wall and feel one of the chains. The rust is gritty and the metal is very cold. There are thick sheets of cobwebs covering all of the walls. When I pull the chain away from the wall, another mirror is revealed. I see my reflection for a split second, then I decide not to get stuck in the mirror. I pull the chains away and take a step back, then jump into the mirror.

On the other side of the mirror, I find myself standing in a small dark bedroom. There is a small dim lamp on a table next to an open window. The curtains are hanging out of the window, blowing in the wind. The bed and dresser are antique Victorian style and there is scratchy music playing from an antique phonograph in the corner. The hardwood floor is dusty and creaks as I walk. I stop and look at a painting on the wall of an old farm scene when I hear someone cough. I look over to see that fOrceez is sitting on a chair next to the phonograph, reading a book.



Link to full DJ entry.

----------


## Zeff

Damn, I wish I knew about this earlier. (I don't frequent the boards much)
I almost completed the basic task without knowledge of it being TOM but I only put my arm through a mirror before stopping. >_>

----------


## mattg

I just saw this thread.  I actually did this on the 3rd without knowing it was a task of the month.  Does that still count =P

I'll be trying the train one next time I become lucid.  I need to have goals for my LDs and this is a good motivation =)


*Spoiler* for _Mirror_: 



Soon after I found myself falling into my dream. I became very excited because of how much I have been struggling the past couple days. I felt myself waking up and I quickly attempted to stabilize. My stabilization worked and I found myself in a black void. I closed my dream eyes and began visualizing my room. After visualizing I opened my eyes and found myself right where I envisioned. I was quite surprised and began walking around my house. After exploring I walked back into the room that my GF was in and she began talking to me while she was sleeping. I got the feeling she was trying to convince me this was a dream so I sprinted through the door and went into the bathroom.  
At this point I began thinking about what I had planned for my next dream. I wanted to use the bathroom mirror to teleport into a land that would begin all of my dreams. I remember staring in the mirror and having a surprisingly vivid image of myself staring back at me. After observing the image I pushed my arms into the mirror. My arms went through the mirror like water. I began visualizing a wooded scene where I wanted to begin my dream. After thinking about trees and sunlight and buildings I pushed my way through the mirror and found myself placed in a valley surrounded by trees. 

I quickly took in my surroundings and turned to my right and there I found a old building with a wooden door covered in vines. I walked over to the door and tried to visualize a new area inside.  Upon opening the door I found myself in a room with a dirt floor, in the center of the room there was a small door. I walked over to it, opened it and there was about two inches of dug up earth below it. I turned away from the door and noticed there were no walls behind me. 

I walked outside the building and noticed quite a few abandoned homes that had missing walls and some that were complete with damaged air conditioners in the windows.  As I walked down the path I noticed a playground on the right side of the path. There were 3 dream characters playing on a swing set. As I approached them I said "This is a dream, you are within my dream" They tried to tell me this wasn't a dream and I replied by saying "If this was reality would I do this?" and I followed by ripping off all of my clothing.  I do not recall how the dream scene ended but soon after I found myself back within my room. 

At this point I was unsure if I was inside a dream. I walked into my bathroom and pressed hard on the mirror. My finger pushed slightly into the mirror and I recall thinking how crafty my mind was trying to make me think I was dreaming again. As I pushed my finger through the mirror I noticed my dog running over to me. I began floating and pushed myself into the next room. I recall interacting with my dog and shortly after I woke up.




link to DJ entry

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Bah! I had a lucid this morning and for some reason thought the ToTM was to play with fireflies! Needless to say the dream was pretty fun, but totally missed the goal  :tongue2:

----------


## Caenis

> Bah! I had a lucid this morning and for some reason thought the ToTM was to play with fireflies! Needless to say the dream was pretty fun, but totally missed the goal



That sounds like a great TOTM idea to me.  It does sound like a lot of fun!

----------


## fOrceez

Maybe Merlins trying to tell us something. Playing with butterflies, even in your dreams?  :tongue2:   ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol Merlin

you know, my boyfriend used to put firefiles in his mouth and chew them a bit, then show his sisters the glowy goo on his tongue and freak them out with it. Haha.. love that man.

I'm aiming for the mirror task with all my might! YARRR!!

----------


## Mindraker

_At the end of my afternoon nap dream on 13 JUN 2012 I was briefly eating an apple while I was inside of a European train, but it wasn't my specific intent to be dreaming about being in or on a train that afternoon._

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> Maybe Merlins trying to tell us something. Playing with butterflies, even in your dreams?



Er..

!=

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haaahaaa! I didn't want to correct him.

Which is just as well because your way is funnier.

----------


## fOrceez

Hmph.  ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Basic Task woohoo!


*Spoiler* for _it's hella-long, sorry_: 



...so I knew it was a dream! First thing I did was get out of bed, and TOTM immediately popped into my mind. Mirror time (I was so excited). I went to the hall bathroom, pitch black and the light switch didn't work (ffffuuuuuuu). Neither did clapping, shouting, gnawing hacking biting breaking burning (/LOTR). So I crawled up on the sink, opened the glass cover of the lights, beat the shit out of the lights until they came on, replaced the cover, and got back down. Nothing like a little lucid brute force . I looked in the mirror.. it looked like me but the hair was wrong. Anyway, I just pushed my head through the glass, and there was quick moment of feeling like I was sticking my head through a membrane of water, then I could see. My head and torso pushed through the membrane and appeared on the 2nd story balcony of a loft apartment, overlooking a restaurant by the ocean. I remember the rails on the balcony were unusual, they were the first thing I saw and noted. Anyway, there were 4 people sitting at the outside table of the restaurant. I yelled at them "Hey, where am I?" One lady yelled back at bit rudely "This is the FLORIDA KEYS!" I thought it was pretty cool, but kinda uninteresting. It was a cloudy day, and looked more like a dirtyish city than some tropical islands. So I popped back out of the mirror (I never went fully through).

I saw my reflection again, and was excited because I succeeded AND because I was still lucid and hadn't woken up yet! I went back through the mirror again, only partially again, half expecting to see the same scene, half hoping it would be different. The front half of my body passed through the mirror again, and this time appeared inside a building. It was some kind of animal rescue or vet for exotic birds. There were no cages, just giant glass rooms. The place looked like it was funded pretty well, all clean and spacious. There were parrots and cockatiels and cockatoos, and birds of every color of the rainbow. And it sounded like I was in a rainforest with all the bird sounds. Some didn't fly, and just kinda walked around. I guess they were rescues who'd had their wings clipped. I'm not much of a bird person, so I left again.

I think this is where I woke up and went back to sleep. Hard to remember, I may have in between the other 2 experiences too. I know I woke up and went back to sleep at least 2 more times, because I remember getting out of bed and thinking "YES I'm still DEILDing" a couple more times. I'm just fuzzy on the order, sorry about that. I had more luck with bathroom lights from here on though. I remember walking down the hall, and the bathroom door was closed. But I could see light peeking under the door. Thank you subconscious. I opened the door, plenty of light, and looked in the mirror. I noticed 2 cats I used to have were sitting on the bathroom sink, Henunu and Gepiepe. I gave them a few pats, then returned to the mirror. I pushed my head through and saw a really pretty creek that reminded me of the Guadalupe River, with lots of Cypress trees. And it was a beautiful, cool sunny day. I wanted to go all the way through and explore, but then I noticed the water. It was all green and murky, and looked too deep for the creek size. I said "HELL no" and popped back out. Then I thought, "Chicken." So I went back in, only partially (I have to remark at how easy it was to pass through the glass each time.. I had expected some resistance, but it was just like liquid. More thick than water, kind of like a gel), and I saw the same scene. I looked down, and I was right over the bank, and there were rocks below. So I picked up some rocks and threw them at the water to see if anything creepy would stir. I didn't notice anything, so I went completely through for the first time. I picked up the largest rock and carried it with me, just in case hehe. I just walked along the bank, and looked at the ground and the remarkable cypress roots, avoiding the water. Then I woke up.

Again, hard to remember the exact order, but I remember going through 3 more times. I peeked through the mirror and found myself looking at the back of some chairs in a restaurant. It looked like teatime... oooo fancy! So I went through and sat at a table with 3 other women. They were passing around a menu and ordering tea sandwiches. I was the last one to get the menu, and before I could place my order, the first lady grabbed it out of my hands! Obnoxious looking rich blonde bitch. She said "Oh I'd like to go ahead and place my order for tomorrow as well." I yanked it right back out of her hands and said "Give me that back!" Then I just kinda looked at her for a minute, and she looked down. I said "This is stupid." And I got up and went to the bathroom, specifically with looking for a mirror in mind. There were several mirrors in the pretty little restaurant bathroom. I took the smallest one off the wall, it was just a thin rectangular mirror, trying to figure out how I was going to get through it. Then I heard a voice on the other side of the bathroom.. it was a lady sitting in a chair. She said "That bigger mirror would probably be better." Haha. So right. So I went through that one and found myself back on that 2nd story loft again, overlooking that restaurant again. The same rude lady was at the same table with her same friends, and she saw me and said "Yes, it's still the Florida Keys." And I screamed back at her "YEHAAAW!! THE FLORIDA FUCKING KEYS, HELL YEAHHHH!!" and came back out of the mirror.

I went in one last time, from that same mirror I think, and came out in the most boring looking residential area I had ever seen. I thought, meh, why not. I walked around but the place seemed deserted. I went inside one house and didn't' see anyone. I started getting randy of course.. tis a side effect of lucidity for me I'm afraid. But since I was alone, I decided that I wanted to really see what my anatomy looked like when it changed to male parts. I won't go into detail, but I was looking in a full length mirror in one of the bedrooms, and I saw an awful lot. Finally a guy showed up a bit later and we had sex but I woke up half way through.

The End, shit.

----------


## Carrot

Eh... So I was ambitious and it was my second lucid dream attempt.

I need to declare that I had thoughts of cheating for the ToTM, it's either my rebellious nature or OCD. I even had a non-lucid today where after finishing recording my dreams on DV, I went on to the ToTM thread and tried to weave a story about how I got through the mirror. If I was disqualified for my attempt, I wouldn't be too upset.  ::|: 

I managed to become semi-lucid afterwards.


*Spoiler* for _Walking through the Mirror_: 



*I looked at the mirror and instinctively I know I am in a dream. I didn't do any reality checks to make sure. I stared at the mirror and it looked normal but I felt there was some mysterious energy in it. During the day I have been reminding myself of the ToTM over and over again so without a second thought, I advanced through the mirror. Things happened within a split second and I got passed the mirror with no troubles, it dissolved for me to pass. The sink in front of the mirror didn't hinder me either.

In contrast to the bright toilet, the other side of the mirror was a little dim and the walls and floors were brownish and rusty. It seemed like the whole area was made of metal but it was not a flat piece of metal. Metal poles were criss-crossing the floor, allowing light at the bottom to shine into the area. There was a rusty metal door just a few steps in front of me.

Suddenly, I lost my gravity and I was floating back into the mirror again. I floated back really quickly and before I can even struggle, I was looking at the same piece of mirror again while trying to hold my hand against the wall to minimise my floating. 

While I was staring at the mirror, I had thoughts of summoning people and I had fears of something I don't want appearing in the mirror. I started fearing the mirror and I closed my eyes to pass through the mirror. It seemed like the passing through mirror attempt failed and I had a bad feeling if I reopened my eyes, I would be back in the real world.

After a while of consideration, I decided to open my eyes. Considering I have sort of attempted the ToTM and the place was getting a little scary.*




Link to Dream Journal

*Edit:* I need to declare I was lucid when I attempted the ToTM, I just had a non-lucid about cheating for the ToTM so I was feeling guilty.  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I need to declare that I had thoughts of cheating for the ToTM, it's either my rebellious nature or OCD. I even had a non-lucid today where after finishing recording my dreams on DV, I went on to the ToTM thread and tried to weave a story about how I got through the mirror.



But why? Ambition shouldn't put so much pressure on you as to cheat. Especially on TOTM.. it's supposed to be a challenge to help YOU succeed. I mean, it's not like you win a million dollars for completing a task  :tongue2:

----------


## Carrot

> But why? Ambition shouldn't put so much pressure on you as to cheat. Especially on TOTM.. it's supposed to be a challenge to help YOU succeed. I mean, it's not like you win a million dollars for completing a task



No idea what's with that thought. But it only stayed as a thought. I did managed to get a lucid after that though, that lasted for a while because I was still unstable.

----------


## BobbyLance

I had an LD last night through a WILD. So there I was, spawned inside my room and told myself: "The Basic TotM is my first priority". So I went into my parents' room and saw this large mirror. I stared at my own reflection for a few seconds and happily told myself: "Ah yes, that badge is be mine". I went outside of the house and flew up towards the heavens, expecting that I will receive an award in DV.

Morning came and I finally realized: I was supposed to WALK into the mirror, not stare at it  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Max ツ

> Eh... So I was ambitious and it was my second lucid dream attempt.
> 
> I need to declare that I had thoughts of cheating for the ToTM, it's either my rebellious nature or OCD. I even had a non-lucid today where after finishing recording my dreams on DV, I went on to the ToTM thread and tried to weave a story about how I got through the mirror. If I was disqualified for my attempt, I wouldn't be too upset. 
> 
> I managed to become semi-lucid afterwards.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Walking through the Mirror_: 
> 
> ...



 :Clairity's Hug: 

'Daw, you are guilty for a thing you thought. 

Come here, you.  ::hug::

----------


## oniman7

I was so convinced I had done it last night. 

I was in a dream where one of my loose friends had taken me somewhere, but we got separated. We were parked at a gas station that bordered a fairly busy road. 
I don't know if it was the same dream or another, but I looked outside of my door and noticed that the road I was on would change when I opened the door. So I went outside, looked down the street, and past the fence at the end of my cul-de-sac was the road that I recognized! I watched a car drive right through the fence, and somewhere along the way, I loosely accepted that it was a dream, but I didn't grasp the implications of it. Instead, I was bent on doing what I had gone with her to do. Suddenly there were a lot of fences between the cul-de-sac and the road. Each one was progressively weirder and taller, until there was one about 60 feet tall that was a cross wire gate covered in old vines and ivy. As I was jumping over them (something I had read about on here) I thought to myself "Oh, the lucid ToTM was to jump really high over an obstacle and create a shortcut! Looks like I'll finally get another one!" 

Nope. I did, however, learn to control my jumping and even to bounce as if I was on a trampoline and gaining height.

----------


## MrJuicy

So this is actually the second time I've gone through a mirror. The first time, which was a while back, I emerged in this snowy, mountainous place, and there was this one person in a cloak there. But anyway, this time, I became lucid, and after failing at attempts to make somone appear, I decided to fly out of my window. As soon as I did, I remembered the task, because they are somewhat similar, and I did one of those airplane turn-arounds, and I headed or the bathroom. I fly full-speed into the mirror at the end of the room, and I went into a mirrored version of my bathroom, and now I was going the opposite way, towards a mirror on the other side of the room! So now, I am flying at like mach 3 in my bathroom, going through the mirrors. I can feel them encase me as I go past them. Eventually, I'm going too fast, and I wake up. Of all things in a dream, I would have never expected to actually go "into" the mirror like that, as opposed to emerging somewhere completely new. Weird.

----------


## ZeraCook

Ahh I had a lucid last night and I felt a strange drawing to the bathroom and even studied myself in the mirror, but I forgot the ToTM

----------


## Thena

I've been aiming at beating the advanced task and getting close but not quite. I've had trains show up in my dreams for the past few nights, but haven't gotten lucid. One was a really slow-moving train, and the second time I was riding in the train. I'll just cross my fingers and hope that the third time's the charm!

It just irritates me that autosuggestion works so well for for me when it comes to dream content, but not so much for achieving lucidity.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It just irritates me that autosuggestion works so well for for me when it comes to dream content, but not so much for achieving lucidity.



That's very interesting. I mean, I guess I have had the occasional non-lucid based on something someone said, but very few and far between. What is your usual induction method of choice, if I may ask?

----------


## Thena

^^I typically use MILD, sometimes combined with dream incubation if there's something specific I want to accomplish. It usually works for me when I have time to visualize a bit before falling asleep, but lately I seem to be dropping off the moment my head hits the pillow.

----------


## Ollie

Although I have done something very similar, I've never jumped on top of a train before... until last night

*Advanced Task*


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task_: 



The second I got inside of my dream, I created a very strange reality. The time seemed to be around the 1980's, and I was in a rather poor neighborhood, inside of a poor house. I suddenly noticed that a man was knocking on the door. I looked through the window and I saw him. He had long brown hair and a black mustache; he was wielding a gun. I jumped through a window into a backyard that was full of dead pine needles and black tarps. I hid under one of the tarps and patiently waited. I heard the man step around as he crunched on the tarps and the pine needles as I held my breath. I then changed my perspective to a bird's eye view, and watched the man circle me. After he left, I jumped through the window of the neighboring house, where I found my girlfriend's youngest sister simply sitting down (she might have been watching T.V.). She was wearing a super old fashion button down blue dress that had the very top button missing. I cupped my hands around hers and told her that she needed to get somewhere safe. After doing that, I teleported.

I teleported to a *GIANT* parking lot. I saw that at the end of the parking lot was a giant building, a building that I recognized to be a hotel. Suddenly my girlfriend was there, and I held her hand as we walked inside of the hotel. Upon entering the hotel, I could see a mob of terrorists approaching the building.I grabbed her hand tighter and ran towards the elevator. I went inside and looked for the biggest number, which was 32, and pressed it. We went up slowly but surely (this was the first time I've ever ridden an elevator in a lucid dream;it was epic.) until we reached the top. At the top, a small bed and table were lying around, along with a giant closed glass window on one of the walls that allowed us to see the entire parking lot. I could see terrorists and police disputing outside. I decided that I had to get to further safety. I teleported my girlfriend and I to a bus stop, where I guided her onto a school bus. I got a _very_ strange feeling, a feeling that I cannot explained and have been pondering all night, and watched as the bus drove away.

After watching the bus leave, I teleported to a street. It was a street that I've never seen before, but it was somewhere I didn't want to be. The neighborhood was almost exactly the same as the one I was in before, and I needed to get out of there. I felt a presence near me, but there was nobody around. As I walked down the street, I noticed a cul-de-sac, the same one that I was in before. I saw the suspicious man, and he saw me. As he ran towards me, I thought to do the best thing I knew to get away; teleport. I was unable to. I then tried to fly as far as I could; I couldn't fly (this was a very scary moment because I've been able to flawlessly fly for about a year now [it might have been the fact that I emulated a new gravity from riding the elevator.]). I started to sprint. I ran for what seemed to be a mile, and the man was still right behind me. I noticed a bridge, and I knew that was where I had to run to. The closer I got to the bridge, the more clear everything was, and I was able to see a speeding train on it's way right under the bridge. When I ran onto the middle of the bridge, I jumped off the side. I landed on the train with a very hard force, I felt like I dented the top of it as I rolled to retard the fall. As I stood up, I saw the man who was chasing me. He was not longer chasing me, just watching me from the bridge as I rode the train. 

The train ride was amazing. I could feel the wind going through my hair as the train was moving. I could hear it as it went along the rails. I could feel the cold metal under my bare feet, and I could see my own reflection in the sheen of the roof. As the train approached a tunnel, I became alarmed. I soon became calm as I noticed the tunnel was quite large. I took a sear on the roof of the train, and looked straight up as we entered the tunnel. I could see the lighted above, quickly darting past me. I could hear the sound of the train speeding through the tunnel, and I could hear the echo that it left behind. I noticed that the train was slowing down. It eventually came to a stop, where I heard the doors open, with a mellow ring following it. As I jumped off the train, I looked inside of the cars; nobody was inside of them. When I looked forward, the man that was chasing me was right in front of me. 

After seeing the man, I woke up. I eventually fell asleep again, but the following dreams weren't as exciting or as nightmarish as that one. 




Anyway, I hope my dream was as entertaining to read as it was to experience, because that was one hell of a dream. I hope to see some more great stories about this epic adventure, and I plan on completing the basic task tonight  ::D:

----------


## anderj101

I keep seeing train tracks, but no train. Next lucid, I'm train hopping!  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

I did the mirror thing in my last lucid. Funny thing is, I totally thought it was last month's TOTM and felt really stupid and disappointed when I woke up. When I told the people in #DVA, that's when I realized it was still this month's TOTM. Anyway, forgive me, this is a few days old, and I haven't had time to post it because of school  :Sad: 

Here's what happened:

I was in our basement, and when I went to turn on the lights, it wouldn't work (it was dim but I could still see). I got lucid soon thereafter, and did the nose pinch and some stabilization (feeling objects and observing my hands). I was gonna try to change the dream scene but I saw a full-length mirror that we used to have in my grandma's house. Then I thought, "Daammmnn too slow, this was supposed to be last month's task. Might as well do it." So I walked through it slowly, which felt weird yet awesome. The feeling is quite familiar to me, since I've done plenty of phasing stuff in my other lucids, and this one felt the same. When I got to the other side, it was just the reverse of the original dream scene, except the mirror frame was glowing. I held some objects, and found out they were kinda jelly-ish when I touched them. I decided to leave the current dream scene (since I was also sad that I thought I was a month late on the task). I thought about walking through the mirror again in order to move to a new dream scene, so when I walked through it, I imagined a new dreamscape. I failed though, and woke up before I could reach the other side.

----------


## Ollie

Last night I went to sleep with the task of completing both the basic task, and one of the tasks of the year, so this dream was very much to the point.

Basic Task

As I climbed the glacier that I used to climb every night, I think hard about the task at hand. Once I reach the top, I am at my school. There is nobody there - which is odd - as I walk around, I hear nothing, see nothing, feel nothing. I come to the quick realization that this is because I did not want to adventure tonight, I simply wanted to complete the tasks at hand. I decide to have some fun and fly to my house (I tried flying with wings for the first time; I prefer no winged flight) in order to fall asleep and dive deeper within my subconscious. When I fall asleep in my bed, I wake up in a very old room. The room seemed like it could be in a castle somewhere, but the technology in the room seemed out of place, since there was a Brownie Camera (the first TOTY) sitting on top of a small wooden desk. Directly in front of me, was a mirror. I could see what I was wearing: A black spy suit, with a hood over my head (very splinter cell-esque) and the camera in my hand. I took a picture of myself looking into the mirror with the camera. Since this is a dream, the camera functioned like a Polaroid camera (I actually have no idea if this is how the actual Brownie Camera functions) and instantly gave me the picture. There was no dimension in the picture, it was simply flattened and very 2-D. The strangest part, however, was the fact that I was not in the picture. The mirror did not show my reflection, but simply what was behind the camera, which was a picture of a knight in a suit of armor. After I put the camera down, I knew it was time to enter my reflection. As I got closer, I could see the outline of my body slowly shake. I put my hand inside of the mirror, and I felt a cool sensation. As I went more and more inside of the mirror, the sensation grew, until I was fully emerged in a cool liquid. When I opened my eyes, I noticed that I was surrounded by water now. I could see the sunlight above, and swam towards it. Around me, there were icebergs and nothing else. I quickly teleported to safety, and awoke from my slumber.

----------


## Kitties

The basic task reminds me of the first TOTM I tried, when I first joined. : D I'll give it a shot if I can remember.

----------


## kyndy101

Lol XD once my alarm clock came into my dream [it was beeping in the real world] and in my dream I thought it was a train; I rode the train, but woke up late XD

----------


## RareCola

I done the advanced task in my lucid last night, despite my subconscious cheating and making it really easy! The dream's in my journal: 20th June 2012 - Seventh Lucid Dream [Partial WILD & Advanced Task of the Month] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## SuperSonicFan

Well, I hopped on top of a speeding freight train in one of my dreams a couple of nights ago. I wasn't lucid though and conciously thinking of the TOTM but it was really vivid and I stayed on for a while. Does this count?


*Spoiler* for _My dream_: 



The Runaway Train 



0 Comments 

by 
SuperSonicFan 




on Yesterday at 01:02 PM (12 Views) 


I entered the dream standing at the railyards. I was with some people from school. Anyways, there is an overpass that goes over the train tracks. We climbed up to the top and jumped onto a speeding freight train as it passed under. We were then told that we all had to make it to the engine from the middle where we had jumped on. We all started advancing and eventually made it to the engine. I asked one of my friends why we had to get here and he said I would see in a second. Literally a second later we passed under a low tunnel and one of the guys who didn't quite make it to the engine (which was lower than the coal cars) was... evaporated... you might say. Just went poof. None of us seemed concerned for some reason though and then we recieved a radio transmission through the train's radio. We were told we had to get the train off the tracks and keep it going faster then 56 mph or else, although I'm still not really sure what "or else" was. (kind of like the movie "Speed" if you have seen it I guess) Suddenly all the freight cars derailed and the train was on its own. We went really fast around a corner and the engine derailed as well. Then it kind of converted into a semi. As we careened helplessly through the streets concerned our speed would go below 56 mph we came up with a plan. There were 3 of us. *Don't laugh at this next part, it was just one of those completely random things in a dream. Apparently it is a bad idea to play too much of one game right before bed because our plan involved collecting rings and killing little animal shaped robots. Ya my Steam profile says I played Sonic 4 Ep II from 8:30 - 10:00 last night. I went to bed right after lol. * OK so anyways one guy was responsible for killing the robots before they hit the train and slowed it down. The next guy was responsible for radio communication w/ HQ or whoever the heck told us we needed to stay going that fast anyways. The last guy, me, was responsible for collecting any passing rings and getting at least 50. So we did this for a few minutes and eventually had collected the required amount. "Well, what now?" I said. My firend said we should go ask someone who would know about these things and so we went to the college track. Don't ask me how we got off the train and stuff but we were just there all of a sudden. Anyways, we walked around for a bit to find this professor who supposedly knew what to do. We finally found him and he was wearing some type of Haloween costume. Before we could go ask him though we were back on the train/semi thing. We were now all hopelessly lost because our speed was now 60 mph and we were almost too slow. Then I suddenly remembered what to use the 50 rings for. I said we would just use them to have SuperSonic push the train for us. *thank God I grinded out that last Steam achivement huh?* For some reason this didn't really seem to say "DUDE, YOU ARE DREAMING." Well I guess none of the rest made sense either but ya, should of become lucid right then. Then the dream randomly changed before anything happened. .

----------


## paigeyemps

GAAAAA Finally able to do the advanced lucid task today:

I was lucid, and in a mountain resort kinda place. I stabilized, etc., and went to the balcony. I decided to change the dream scene but remembered the TOTM, so instead I imagined a train coming out of from under the balcony. I heard the rumbling sound, and when the train popped out from under me, I jumped on it right away. I wasn't really waiting for any perfect timing, I just imagined landing perfectly on it and I did ;D. The train was moving quite fast, and it was heading directly to the mountain -- without any tunnels or passages in front of it; there weren't even train tracks (lol). I was standing with my legs apart, so I wouldn't topple over, though mostly I was just imagining not falling. I closed my eyes right as the train hit the mountainside, and when I opened them a second later, I was at a subway station. It was apparently an abandoned one, and I could see skeletons piled up on the waiting area. I willed the train to stop, and it did with a screech. I jumped off, and started walking to the corpses. Then surprisingly, Bones (from the show Bones) came out from the same train, and yelled "Do not touch the evidence! *something something about foramen magnum something*". Then I woke up.



**oooh also, it'd be cool if someone did the train TOTM, but instead, the train passes through a huge wall of mirror. Hit two tasks of the month in one go haha!  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry SuperSonicFan, rules state that you have to be lucid. But that's about as close as you can get to the TOTM without lucidity! Almost there though, especially if you're carrying over the thought and action of TOTM into a nonlucid. Pretty rare actually.

----------


## littlezoe

> **oooh also, it'd be cool if someone did the train TOTM, but instead, the train passes through a huge wall of mirror. Hit two tasks of the month in one go haha!



Hmmm... what an idea ;D

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I done the advanced task in my lucid last night, despite my subconscious cheating and making it really easy! The dream's in my journal: 20th June 2012 - Seventh Lucid Dream [Partial WILD & Advanced Task of the Month] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



That is awesome how you got to the train setting through focusing on that toy, a very literal interpretation of activating your train schema  ::lol::  It's a great idea, wherever you want to go, pull a related object out of your pocket and focus on it until the scene changes, I'm definitely going to try it  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

I don't know if this is good enough. Its really weak. But I at least got my head in for a brief moment. It was just dark in there. LOL. And the other part is a little embarrassing.

Then of course, I get horny. I walk into the womens locker room. Shower. I hear a woman scream. But the shower is empty. I keep looking and hear little girly shrieks. I run to another room and see a bath tub shower curtain. I move the shower curtain and it sounds like little girls but they run like a vampires. Like flesh colored streaks. They are just so ethereal and ghostly. I look for them and cant find them. One went behind me and one strait through the wall in the shower. I turn around and see a sink and mirror and door in the direction the one went but the door is boarded over and shut.

Wait! What the hell? These are little girls anyway and thats gross. I'm lucid and I'm waisting it on being horny!?

I look around again. OMG MIRROR TOTM! I walk to the mirror and look closely at myself. I am wereing a plain grey hoodie. My face and hair look pretty much normal. For some reason I am making really crazy looking faces at myself but I don't feel it on my face. I look closer and I look normal but not normal. Kinda blurry.

OK enough. Go into the mirror. CAN'T. SOLID! I move back the mirror got smaller. Like the size of my laptop screen. I look and find another mirror on the wall. I place my head into. SOLID. I press really hard. I feel something give and I look around but it is just black darkness and then I am pushed back out. I try again but it solid once more. I notice that I can feel no sensation on my head so I really am dreaming. I wont why I can do in. I move back. No I am holding the mirror and there is a giant wall mirror behind a metal rack thing. I look at myself again. Trying to clear things up and really see. I look the same with a goofy expression. I press my head in again. SOLID.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Rofl at you making crazy expressions at yourself.

----------


## Xanous

I guess it was funny now you mention it. But at the time it was a little shocking and worrying. I thought maybe my dream self is a crazed psycho! LOL.

----------


## littlezoe

You know... i would've been freaked out at those ghostly girls going through walls.... Weird/scary childen are my worst nightmare  ::shock::

----------


## Max ツ

> Weird/scary childen are my worst nightmare



^ THIS. 
I am not scared from anything, insects, ghosts, murderers, you name it. But little children that go BLAGHHHH, they're just fucked up. .___.

----------


## Max ツ

Ophelia, can we have something to do with water/swimming/sea in the next task? Please? Pretty please? Gorgeous please?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## paigeyemps

AWWWYEAAAA water! My favorite element. Can you tell? Haha :3

----------


## Xanous

> You know... i would've been freaked out at those ghostly girls going through walls.... Weird/scary childen are my worst nightmare







> ^ THIS. 
> I am not scared from anything, insects, ghosts, murderers, you name it. But little children that go BLAGHHHH, they're just fucked up. .___.



Nothing really gets to me in dreams anymore. Especially being lucid. I guess all this has really helped me with my nightmares.

----------


## RommiH

I completed the basic task! Here is the excerpt from my DJ: 
......But then I think, I do that every time I have a lucid dream, I just walk around. I figured I had to do something this time. By now the dream was very stable. I think, What to do, what to do Then I remember the task of the month! I look around and find a mirror on the wall to my left right beside my head. How convenient. I take a few steps back and run at the mirror. As I run I see my mom from the corner of my eye. She says something but I ignore her. Once I am just a few feet away from the mirror I leap head first into it. I am a little disappointed at the outcome. But it was interesting nonetheless. I was sent into another house like the one I was in. I came out of another mirror into a very fancy living room. It was well light by a huge chandelier in the middle of the room. The ceiling was very high in this room. On a couch was a man reading a newspaper....

here is the full entry Their death is up to them + TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay RommiH!!!!! Congrats  ::mrgreen:: 





> Ophelia, can we have something to do with water/swimming/sea in the next task? Please? Pretty please? Gorgeous please?



I was going to adhere to Mancon's thread with the task suggestions, so I'll see if there's a water themed one. Also, it might be fOrceez's turn to choose for July. So you may be buttering up the wrong staff member this time  :wink2:

----------


## isthisit

I attempted the TOTM, here are the results.

For the full dream, see my dream journal;

I suddenly remembered the task of the month. I knew it involved walking through a mirror. I turned around, expecting to find a mirror, and taadaa! A lovely mirror. Just a regular, rectangle mirror hanging on the wall behind me. It was a bit high for me (I'm a shortarse) but not way high, so I pulled myself up to it, and just stuck my head through boldly. I wanted to do this without having a chance to think of anything, because then it might influence what I saw. Putting my head through was easy, and I didn't notice anything strange. Just colours coming into view (mainly green snippets) I then thought 'oh, it's going to be of a beautiful park scene,' and then thought 'don't think of that, cos then that's what you'll see!' however it wasn't, what I did see, was SPACE. Like, our universe, just black, and filled with stars and I could even make out the milky way. It was BIG. There were brightly coloured parrots flying through space, just casually flying around, in all directions, kind of slow. Different breeds and sizes, but all brightly coloured parrots. They didn't even notice me. The vastness of the space scared me however, and I decided there was no way I was climbing in there! So I pulled my head out. It was hard to get out, like I would somehow fall in, and for a minute I was stuck, but a very nice young DC, who had black hair and a friendly smile pulled me out. I thanked her and told her the mirror was 'all hers.' So she climbed up and stuck her head in too!


This was by far the best lucid dream I've had. I'm excited to attempt more TOTM's!!!

----------


## boomaster1999

ROFL at the DC sticking her head in the mirror ::lol::

----------


## littlezoe

Lol, that must've been hilarious xD

----------


## isthisit

I guess she must have been curious as to what I was doing?! I should have stuck around to ask her what she saw...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lmao isthisit, that was a cool dream!

And kinda freaky that when I did the mirror TOTM, one of the places I saw had a bunch of exotic birds and parrots. Tell me you read mine before, otherwise that's a crazy coincidence.

----------


## isthisit

> lmao isthisit, that was a cool dream!
> 
> And kinda freaky that when I did the mirror TOTM, one of the places I saw had a bunch of exotic birds and parrots. Tell me you read mine before, otherwise that's a crazy coincidence.



 ::shock::  no way, I didn't read that!? Thats...freaky...!


It was the best dream I've had by far  :smiley:  I was a bit annoyed with myself for not knowing what to do, I didn't even try to fly! But there's always next time...

----------


## Emiko

Wow! This is my first time ever completing the Task of the Month for two months in a row!

Link to DJ entry for the dream I just woke up from an hour ago, in which I went through a mirror for the first time!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo Emiko, welldone!

So 2 common themes I'm seeing on the other side of people's mirrors, is outer space, and parrots  ::chuckle::

----------


## isthisit

> Woohoo Emiko, welldone!
> 
> So 2 common themes I'm seeing on the other side of people's mirrors, is outer space, and parrots



Clearly, that is the answer to life?

----------


## Emiko

> Woohoo Emiko, welldone!



Thank you! And thanks for getting me winged so quickly!  ::D:

----------


## SuperSonicFan

> Sorry SuperSonicFan, rules state that you have to be lucid. But that's about as close as you can get to the TOTM without lucidity! Almost there though, especially if you're carrying over the thought and action of TOTM into a nonlucid. Pretty rare actually.



Ok so I logged in this morning and I had wings. Um... what?? Lol. I seriously don't mind if someone takes them away because I didn't earn it but I'm just curious how they got there.

----------


## RareCola

> Ok so I logged in this morning and I had wings. Um... what?? Lol. I seriously don't mind if someone takes them away because I didn't earn it but I'm just curious how they got there.



No worries, all our wings should be removed today, considering it's July 1st.

----------


## Komisoft

I didn't manage to get any TOTMs for June. But when is July coming up? It would be awesome if I could plan out how I am going to do them. Please make them good  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

> I didn't manage to get any TOTMs for June. But when is July coming up? It would be awesome if I could plan out how I am going to do them. Please make them good



Same... 

I hope they will be more exciting though than jumping on a train... o.o

----------


## Komisoft

> I guess she must have been curious as to what I was doing?! I should have stuck around to ask her what she saw...



I bet you were looking at her behind when she climbed up.  :wink2:  

Maybe that is why you never asked her.  :smiley:

----------


## Komisoft

> Same... 
> 
> I hope they will be more exciting though than jumping on a train... o.o



I'm hoping maybe something to do with an element. That would be great training/practice for people wanting to control an element  :smiley: .

----------


## littlezoe

> I'm hoping maybe something to do with an element. That would be great training/practice for people wanting to control an element .



Hah, i was thinking about that too ^^ Maybe water.. I plan to go underwater in my next LD anyway  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

TOTM for July will be posted this evening. I didn't get a break at work like I hoped, since it's 4th of July weekend. So hold on to your shorts folks until I get home!

And yes littlezoe, I will endeavor to make them more exciting than jumping on a train, your highness  :wink2: 





> Ok so I logged in this morning and I had wings. Um... what?? Lol. I seriously don't mind if someone takes them away because I didn't earn it but I'm just curious how they got there.



I will fix that shortly.

----------


## Oreo

I really enjoyed both of the tasks from June, especially the train one. You could always add other elements to the tasks to make them more exciting. I stood on top of a speeding train while fighting off goblins. Was a lot of fun for me.

----------

